
Coroutines in C - ColinWright
https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/coroutines.html
======
jonsen
The rewriting here is called “program inversion” in _Jackson structured
programming_ :

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson_structured_programmi...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson_structured_programming)

The wiki article just hints about using coroutines under certain
circumstances; so called “structure clash”. The program inversion technique is
fully described in Jackson’s book _Principles of Program Design_ , 1975.

